# Tool Talk > Wheels >  John Lennon psychedelic Rolls-Royce Phantom V - photo and video

## Altair

John Lennon's psychedelic Rolls-Royce Phantom V.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...e_fullsize.jpg


0:44 video




Previously:

Rolls-Royce swan car - GIF
Rolls Royce Phantom l Jonckheere Aerodynamic Coupe - photos
Vladimir Lenin's 1922 Rolls Royce converted with tracks and skis - photos
2016 Rolls-Royce 103EX concept electric car - GIF
Rolls Royce sunlight emulator - GIF

----------


## mansworld

Though he was a great singer and part of a great rock band, yet only a hater of a Rolls-Royce would do that. The rich and famous of the world have to wait their turns to get their majestic car from the factory.

----------

